# Kismet starten über Datei



## generador (22. Juni 2005)

Hi
Da ich gelegentlich Kismet benötige möchte ich dieses mitsamt von gkismet als Verknüpfung direkt vom Desktop starten

Ich weiss das ich den kismet_server über screen starten können sollte, allerdings hat das bei mir irgendwie bis jetzt noch nicht hingehauen

die Befehle für Kismet und GKismet lauten kismet_server und gkismet 127.0.0.1

Ich wollte dafür nun eine Datei anlegen damit ich beides gleichzeitig starten kann und nicht immer in die console muss

Wäre nett wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte

Danke


----------

